# Miracle gro



## fish bait (8 Oct 2011)

Hi all, I was thinking,  would it be ok to freeze some Miracle gro in ice cube trays, and then put them in the substrate?


 Regards Jeff


----------



## flygja (12 Oct 2011)

Hi, I think it depends on the type of Miracle Gro. Liquids should not be used, since the cubes will melt and leach into the water column, you are better off dosing directly into the water column. Where I come from, I havent seen a slow-release Miracle Gro, which means it will likely flood the water column with nutrients too. 

Otherwise ice cubes are a good way of inserting fert granulea into the substrate. Gel caps are a bit fiddly.


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Oct 2011)

Am using slow release miracle gro granules (osmocote) in my nano. However, some people think they leach into the tank over months. I don't know if that is true but I have had some unexplained disasters which might have been down to ammonia leaching. Might have been something altogether different though.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Oct 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Am using slow release miracle gro granules (osmocote) in my nano. However, some people think they leach into the tank over months. I don't know if that is true but I have had some unexplained disasters which might have been down to ammonia leaching. Might have been something altogether different though.


Hi
Can you enlighten us with further information about the problems you had using Osmocote :?: 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## fish bait (12 Oct 2011)

Hi all, thanks for the replies.The Miracle Gro is the slow release (over six months) granular type just like Osmocote. I do column dose and I have co2, but my substrate is inert and that's why I was thinking of Miracle Gro.




			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Am using slow release miracle gro granules (osmocote) in my nano. However, some people think they leach into the tank over months. I don't know if that is true but I have had some unexplained disasters which might have been down to ammonia leaching. Might have been something altogether different though.



Hotweldfire what kind of disasters are you talking about?


  Regards Jeff


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Oct 2011)

Please see the first link in my signature. Start at p2, check the debate on p3 then skip to p6 for the disasters.

I reckon it was probably the KH which was too low. This probably meant stalled cycle. But it's possible that it was the osmocote leaching ammonia into the water column. Have had ember tetras in there for the last month and they were very healthy and happy. Just moved them to my main tank and put sakuras and hisonotus in there. Will see what happens.


----------



## fish bait (13 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the info hotweldfire, had a look at the link, and I think I will look for something else to put in the substrate, and leave the miracle gro. It looks like you had a run of bad luck, but I hope all has settled down now.

  Regards Jeff


----------

